# Липома, невринома конского хвоста



## Лилиана (19 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, у меня обнаружили НЕВРИНОМА КОНСКОГО ХВОСТА. Боли отдают в копчик, всегда когда сижу. Говорят, нужна операция, мне страшно... у меня сын 8 месяцев, переживаю, что будут тяжелые последствия, я мама-одиночка. Пожалуйста, ответьте, какие последствия могут быть после операции? И есть ли другой безоперационный метод лечения?
В Астрахани  врачи не сталкивались с таким диагнозом, но предлагают операцию. Что делать? Подскажите, где чаще лечат это заболевание, в Москве или в Санкт-Петербурге? В какой клинике?
С ув. Лилиана, жду ответов.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Ноя 2011)

И в Москве и в Питере успешно "лечат это заболевание".


----------



## Лилиана (19 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> И в Москве и в Питере успешно "лечат это заболевание".


Спасибо за ответ. не подскажете в какую именно клинику обращаться в Санкт-Петербурге?
Бывают ли осложненные случаи после операции? Какие последствия?
И есть ли безоперационный метод лечения?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Ноя 2011)

Консервативных методов избавления от неврином не существует. При любом оперативном вмешательстве, конечно, имеется определенный процент осложнений, но Вы в их число не попадете.
Клинику можете выбрать сами. Наберите в поисковике "Нейрохирургия в С.-Петербурге" и все питерские клиники предстанут перед Вами.


----------



## Лилиана (20 Ноя 2011)

Да, я воспользовалась вашим советом, кажется известные это : им. Бурденко и Паленова.
   Владимир. если вы в этом понимаете может  я напишу диагноз ( заключение МРТ) ?


----------



## Лилиана (21 Ноя 2011)

У меня тоже болит копчик, пошла к врачу-невропатологу , направили на МРТ....нашли доброкачественную опухоль, подозревают что это невринома конского хвоста. Сама в панике, незнаю ложится сейчас на операцию или повременить.... так что не тяните, лучше потратьте деньги , но сделайте МРТ того места где болит.
Может мне кто-нибудь подскажет : а с этим жить можно? Или лучше прооперироваться. так лучше не тянуть??? Плиз ответьте ....!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Ноя 2011)

При наличии невриномы лучше, конечно, от нее избавиться.


----------



## Астр@ (24 Ноя 2011)

> В Астрахани врачи не сталкивались с таким диагнозом, но предлагают операцию.


Лилиана, а у кого вы консультировались в Астрахани? 
У нас конечно не Санкт-Петербург, но подобные операции все же делаются.


----------



## Лилиана (27 Ноя 2011)

Астр@ написал(а):


> Лилиана, а у кого вы консультировались в Астрахани?
> У нас конечно не Санкт-Петербург, но подобные операции все же делаются.


Здравствуйте. Консультировалась в Александровской больнице. в отделении нейрохирургии. Мне сразу предложили операцию, когда спросила были ли у них подобные случаи, мне не ответили, сказали лишь что случай довольно-таки редкий.. я так поняла что они не сталкивались с подобным явлением. естественно стало страшно соглашаться сразу на операцию, тем более доктор сказал что точно узнать, что у меня такое, покажет вскрытие и последствия могут быть разные.. В связи с этим, я предложила понаблюдать за динамикой и со мной согласились, теперь вот пойду на второе МРТ через пару недель...
Невропатолог из моей поликлиники мне сказала что за 20-и летнюю практику у нее такой случай впервые !
После всего, приходит в голову мысль, что я не хочу стать подопотным кроликом...и решила попробовать поехать туда где с этим сталкиваются чаще чем у нас.
У меня в жизни был печальный случай, здесь в Астрахани, когда из-за ошибки врача-окулиста или вынесенного мне не правильного диагноза я лишилась зрения на 80%-85% процентов, и теперь имею инвалидность по зрению, в депрессии находилась 3 года... теперь адаптировалась, вот как-то живу, появился сынок, жизнь приобрела смысл !
Если мне добрые люди подскажут хорошего специалиста, буду при очень благодарна.


----------



## Лилиана (27 Ноя 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> При наличии невриномы лучше, конечно, от нее избавиться.


А какой потом восстановительный процесс, после операции? ходить, сидеть ...ну когда можно или это не так сложно?


----------



## Лилиана (27 Ноя 2011)

Здравствуйте, у меня обнаружили НЕВРИНОМА КОНСКОГО ХВОСТА.Боль появилась на седьмом месяце беременности, именно когда сижу. Уже родила как 8 месяцев назад, но боль не проходит. При ходьбе боли нет, но вот когда сижу..долго или на жестком. начинает ныть копчик.
  Была у невролога, направили на МРТ . Нейрохирург сказал, нужна операция, мне страшно... у меня сын 8 месяцев, переживаю, что будут тяжелые последствия, я мама-одиночка. Пожалуйста, ответьте, какие последствия могут быть после операции? И есть ли другой безоперационный метод лечения?
В Астрахани  делать операцию боюсь, сказали что случай довольно-таки  редкий, и конкретно что у меня покажет вскрытие, быть под-опотным кроликом не хочу.  Что делать?  Подскажите, где чаще лечат это заболевание, в Москве или в Санкт-Петербурге? В какой клинике?
С ув. Лилиана, жду ответов.


----------



## Лилиана (21 Янв 2012)

Вот снимки МРТ.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Янв 2012)

Снимки нечитабельные. Выложите все снимки.


----------



## Березка (21 Янв 2012)

Правильно разместить снимки, вам поможет тема
*МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме*


----------



## Лилиана (27 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, а что именно вы имеете ввиду? вообще все снимки, которые содержатся в файле dicom, или те, что отдали после сканирования в распечатанном виде?


----------



## Лилиана (29 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте, у меня ЛИПОМА КОНСКОГО ХВОСТА, ее обнаружили месяца 3 назад, этот диагноз поставили после первого МРТ, а через 2 месяца после второго МРТ. Показывала снимки нейрохирургам в Санкт-петербурге, сказали чтобы я приехала через пол-года, хотят посмотреть динамику роста опухоли. Я понимаю что она доброкачественная, но меня пугает что она большая, да еще в таком месте, в спинном мозге.
Липома в длину 5 см,она не болит, не тревожит, слегка ноет копчик, но врачи сказали что это после родовой синдром, (кстати раньше болел сильнее, родила 10 месяцев назад) и к липоме это не относится.
Подскажите пожалуйста кто в этом разбирается, удалять мне ее или нет? Если она меня никак не тревожит, может не стоит лезть в спинной мозг чтоб ее убрать? У кого-нибудь было подобное? Как с этим жить? Что делать?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (29 Янв 2012)

Лилиана написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня ЛИПОМА КОНСКОГО ХВОСТА, ее обнаружили месяца 3 назад, этот диагноз поставили после первого МРТ, а через 2 месяца после второго МРТ. Показывала снимки нейрохирургам в Санкт-петербурге, сказали чтобы я приехала через пол-года, хотят посмотреть динамику роста опухоли. Я понимаю что она доброкачественная, но меня пугает что она большая, да еще в таком месте, в спинном мозге.
> Липома в длину 5 см,она не болит, не тревожит, слегка ноет копчик, но врачи сказали что это после родовой синдром, (кстати раньше болел сильнее, родила 10 месяцев назад) и к липоме это не относится.
> Подскажите пожалуйста кто в этом разбирается, удалять мне ее или нет? Если она меня никак не тревожит, может не стоит лезть в спинной мозг чтоб ее убрать? У кого-нибудь было подобное? Как с этим жить? Что делать?


 
Панику оставьте в застрявшем лифте, в котором вас нет. Вас беспокоит не липома в позвоночном канале (и тем более не в спинном мозге - как вы утверждаете), а образ (преувеличенной, как отверстие кариозного зуба) липомы в вашей наглядно-образной сфере (памяти). Ноги и промежность - не болят?, мочеиспускание и дефекация - в норме!? наклоны во все стороны - без существенного дискомфорта, кашель не вызывает боль в крестце или в соседних регионах ... или Ваш муж Вас стал упрекать,, что он видит сквозь вас вашу липому и ему это не доставляет удовольствия, ... но сомневаюсь в его таких экстрасенсорных способностях. *Поэтому* расслабьтесь, доверьтесь врачам, аж нейрохирургам, да еще к тому же и из самого Санкт-Петербурга - колыбели всех великих врачей ... выполняйте свои обычные повседневные бытовые и социальные обязанности ....а нейрохирурги будут выполнять свое благое дело - бдить за вашим здоровьем и если что дадут врагу надлежащий отпор. *Никому не нужна мать и жена - невротичка*, разрывающаяся между желанием быть доброй заботливой, любящей, веселой и между страхом за свою жизнь, страхом "мочиться и какать под себя , к тому же прикованной к постели, испытывая непомерные боли и выполняя роль плодовой грядки для выращивания заморского плода - "липома" ... - такого никогда не будет ... ваше здоровье в руках очень грамотных врачей (я имею ввиду не на форуме - здесь руки не растут у врачей, растут одни одни мысли и домыслы) а в ЛУ Санкт-Петербурга ... следуйте их рекомендациям и все будет хорошо. Удачи. Надеюсь ваша проблема позволит избежать форума - говорильни, отвлекающей от реально важных потребностей, в том числе и в отношении вашего здоровья.


----------



## Лилиана (31 Янв 2012)

Спасибо за совет, но это и так понятно. С моего города врачи предлагают мне удалить липому, из Санкта -Петербурга понаблюдать, как динамика, растет или нет и т.д. как видите мнения разделяются, и хотелось бы пообщаться с теми у кого такая же проблема есть или была.
По поводу истерии, незнаю с какой женщиной вы общались последнее время, .....но в моих вопросах больше тревоги и любопытства, чем истерии, наверно вы склонны к преувеличениям.


----------



## Лилиана (20 Мар 2012)

Вот еще вариант снимков, может быть будет видно лучше.


----------



## Simos (20 Мар 2012)

Уважаемая Лилиана опухоль доброкачественная,  доверьтесь нейрохирургам и Вы избавитесь от этого недуга


----------



## Лилиана (22 Мар 2012)

> Уважаемая Лилиана опухоль доброкачественная, доверьтесь нейрохирургам и Вы избавитесь от этого недуга.


Спасибо за совет.  Я так и поняла, что надо плыть по течению... Но все же вопрос остается открытым.


----------



## Екатеринаkleopatra (17 Май 2012)

Лилиана написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня обнаружили НЕВРИНОМА КОНСКОГО ХВОСТА. Боли отдают в копчик, всегда когда сижу. Говорят, нужна операция, мне страшно... у меня сын 8 месяцев, переживаю, что будут тяжелые последствия, я мама-одиночка. Пожалуйста, ответьте, какие последствия могут быть после операции? И есть ли другой безоперационный метод лечения?
> В Астрахани врачи не сталкивались с таким диагнозом, но предлагают операцию. Что делать? Подскажите, где чаще лечат это заболевание, в Москве или в Санкт-Петербурге? В какой клинике?
> С ув. Лилиана, жду ответов.


Привет,у меня такае же ситуация,напиши мне в личку пожайлуста


----------



## Татьяна_666 (25 Апр 2016)

Лилиана написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня обнаружили НЕВРИНОМА КОНСКОГО ХВОСТА. Боли отдают в копчик, всегда когда сижу. Говорят, нужна операция, мне страшно... у меня сын 8 месяцев, переживаю, что будут тяжелые последствия, я мама-одиночка. Пожалуйста, ответьте, какие последствия могут быть после операции? И есть ли другой безоперационный метод лечения?
> В Астрахани  врачи не сталкивались с таким диагнозом, но предлагают операцию. Что делать? Подскажите, где чаще лечат это заболевание, в Москве или в Санкт-Петербурге? В какой клинике?
> С ув. Лилиана, жду ответов.



Добрый день, Лилиана, расскажите как у вас обстоят дела сейчас? Сделали ли вы операцию? У меня такой же диагноз, думаю на счет операции.


----------

